# Window detail in box profile / wall sheet



## Molynoox (27 Oct 2021)

Hi All,

I am considering using anthracite coloured metal sheeting for the back and sides of my garden room as they wont really be seen and this should be a maintenance free option, hurrah. There is a window in the back (for the bathroom) so I need to think about how I will finish the sheeting around the window. I am looking for a bit of advice on how best to achieve this.

I am considering using composite cladding instead (TGV type thing), if this metal sheet is too much hassle for the window stuff.

Here is a picture of a sample of the sheeting material:







here is a dodgy CAD of the rear wall with window and sheet:










There are battens along the back wall fastened onto the sheathing which will space the sheet out away from the window a bit.

I suppose I could just leave it as it is in the CAD without a frame?
That just seems a bit wrong.

any ideas?

thanks
Martin


----------



## Molynoox (27 Oct 2021)

should I be doing something like this by creating some bespoke wooden frames?:





but that seems ridiculous
I guess I am worried about water flowing towards the building and also about it just looking a bit unfinished

I think I am being a bit dim but I just can't think how to do this

(I would prefer composite cladding but it's about twice the price so I feel I should at least make a token effort to make this work before spending more cash than I need to)

Martin


----------



## AJB Temple (27 Oct 2021)

low expansion foam?


----------



## Molynoox (27 Oct 2021)

that's a cool idea, would solve the water concern I suppose but then just need to solve the 'looks like a dog's dinner' problem.


----------



## Spectric (27 Oct 2021)

The cladding I have seen they use a profile on top of the window and then the cladding sits onto this. This profile provides closure for the cladding and directs the wet stuff outwards .


----------



## Cabinetman (28 Oct 2021)

It seems designed to channel water where you don’t want it! And your idea of "bespoke wooden frames" whilst perfectly sensible – I don’t think they will survive too long. So I think the safest way apart from foam is to mount the window back into the wall so that any water that runs down drips safely away. Ian


----------



## Sandyn (28 Oct 2021)

Spectric said:


> The cladding I have seen they use a profile on top of the window and then the cladding sits onto this. This profile provides closure for the cladding and directs the wet stuff outwards .



something like this profile flashing?


----------



## HOJ (28 Oct 2021)

I would make a lead flashing to go up behind the cladding and then over the top of the head drip of the window frame.


----------



## RichardG (28 Oct 2021)

Wherever you're buying the cladding from should keep a range of appropriate flashing for all this and have a simple guide sheet, if they don't I suggest trying somewhere else.

For example: Choose Your Flashings, Flashings for Corrugated Roofs


----------



## Molynoox (28 Oct 2021)

thanks everybody. that has helped a lot
much appreciated,


----------

